# Star Wars tv



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Blah. Looks like the Star Wars t.v. show will not hit until 2008 now.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I never could get into that. I saw part of one of them, but got bored. Then I saw the new one when it came out, and I didn't like it. I guess its just not my cup of tea, but everyone else seems to love it.

mike


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Are you talking about the movies, Mike? I'm not a big fan of them either.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah. I think that they're overrated... I just don't see what makes them so special. Plus, I'm not a big fan of completely unrealistic, or futuristic movies. (Not that horror movies are realistic, but they make you feel like it could happen)

Mike


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh, I don't think overrated is a fair way to describe them. They're very cutting edge for their time. It's just that they're kind of boring. You really have to find their science fiction, heroic action-adventurer plots fascinating or else it blows right by you. Which it does for me, because I'm not impressed with the overall themes of those movies. By I still think they're important films, for the fans' sake at least. Too bad they didn't have SOME more say over what happened to those films on DVD recently, and on VHS in 1997 when George Lucas edited them and added things into them, creating basically a secondary director's cut. Which is kind of disturbing.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

yeah i am not a fan either. I do not hate them (after all i had a star wars wedding) but if Raxl were not watching it I would never pop one in myself. although i will say (turning into a teenybopper) I think hayden christensen is hot. I loved Life As a HOuse.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> It's just that they're kind of boring.


Wow!


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

What, am I putting it too mildly?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_I didn't mind watching the original series, but when they started doing the movies and all the branch offs .. I lost interest. Don't hate it, but I was never a big trekkie._


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> _I didn't mind watching the original series, but when they started doing the movies and all the branch offs .. I lost interest. Don't hate it, but I was never a big trekkie._


Curious... what does Star Wars have to do with Star Trek?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

November 1st will see long lines of fans waiting to buy Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith when it comes out on DVD. And just so the new DVD won't get lonely sitting on the shevles, Star Wars: Battlefront II will also be released the same day.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Merchandising, merchandising, MERCHANDISING!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Curious... what does Star Wars have to do with Star Trek?


Yeah, I was wondering were we talking about "Wars" or "Trek", too.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hmm.
Here's an update on the live action Star Wars tv show.
It will now be set DURING the original trilogy, not between the two film series.
Neat-O!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

YES! Because the new stuff is too overrated... this should be sweet!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

believe it when i see it!!!!!!!!!!1


i remeber hearing this stuff back in the fall of 77 a star wars tv show was coming.

of corse they could always have the high qulaity show like the hoilday show of 78. yes i remebr watching it,thought it was lame then also. but infall of 78 befor vcrs,satillite,internet,ect you took anything you could that was star wars!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Ahh I was waiting for someone to mention the Holiday special. Now that was Star Wars, the only thing I missed was a X-wing battle, to be honest thats one of the few reasons I love the movies. 

Speaking of Star Wars has anyone read the Infinet series of Comics?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh the Horror of the Star Wars Holiday Special!
Bea Arthur. What more needs to be said?:xbones: 

I've read some of the Infinities line, Clay. Several issues of Star Wars Tales, and the Infinities New Hope. I have an issue or two of Infinities Empire Strikes Back as well, I think. 
I liked Star Wars Tales quite a bit, but Infinities New Hope never really did anything for me. I do remember one splash page that was quite impressive; a shot of the Imperial Fleet over Coruscant, with a bunch of Death Stars.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

blue text is very hard to read.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I have one issue of Star Wars Tales as long as three issues of the original Star Wars Marvel Comics. I can't really afford the ten dollers but the issue I do have is really well done. I have issue nine and they had a Han Solo Crossover story with Indy I thought was friggin halarious. 

I don't know, the Infinets were always real far fetched but some of the stuff there was good, it seemed like they really stayed in the bounds with Return of the Jedi and everything seemed more grounded then the previous two.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

oh, cripes. 
Now Rick Mccallum says the friggin live action Star Wars tv show, might not be a tv show at all.
It might be all pod- cast.

DAMN YOU LUCAS!!!!:finger: :finger: 


Oh, and the cartoon will not look like The Clone Wars cartoon.
And they still wanna do the original trilogy in 3-d.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

what did i say.....believe when i see it !!!!!!!

the whole prequel series has been a let down.nothing more than a damn toy line! 

ok so the lego toys are cool,i got to say that!


----------

